# WNBA Mock Drafts



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Here's a site with three mock drafts that are updated once a month. 

http://wnbadraftnet.tripod.com/

Some interesting picks and places for players to go.


----------



## ThreePointer (May 5, 2008)

I've never done fantasy type WNBA stuff. is it fun?


----------

